# my first turkey



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

so i went out to my fathers farm in morrow county to attempt to kill my first turkey. After missing 2 big toms and a jake last spring i was bent on killing one and since they are in huge flocks i thought no better time to take my first bird than now. I know its only a hen but i was shaking like it was a monster 10pt and was as happy as i could get when she dropped like i said missed 3 finally got one i guess if you swing enough youll get a hit lol home run today oh and by the way NEVER ever clean the bird in your kitchen lol i had no idea turkeys had lice holy crap was my girl mad when i said oh my i have lice on me. after she freaked on me she went to the store bought some lice soap spray and bombs and declared war on them this is the cleanest apt in delaware county lessoned learned i have no idea what i was thinking or wasnt


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Great job on first bird, It took myself a 10 years to get my first.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice hen buddy! Im sure the wife loved you laying that on the kitchen floor for a pic! haha, way to get the little guy interested in hunting this early!

I think we may have to try some spring hunting this year in-between walleye fishing.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

yea she was so thrilled to stick the baby by the bird lol she has a bird phobia but yea i figure him to be my future huntin buddy


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Good luck if you get out this weekend, I know a couple guys got some hog of deer this week. I'll be hunting Plumbrook with a bow draw tomorrow and am going to try some walleye shore bite at the usual haunts tonight and sat night.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go! Great story on the lice


----------

